# AX mit Kinderanhänger



## stefan914 (4. August 2005)

Hallo,

wir planen in 2 1/2 Wochen eine Alpenüberquerung mit Kinderanhänger und 2 Kids. Wir wollen die leichte Variante der Via Claudia von Ehrwald zum Gardasee nach der Beschreibung von Stanciu von bike nehmen. Jetzt kurz vor dem Start kommen uns doch leichte Bedenken ob es ohne Probleme zu schaffen ist. Kennt jemand die Strecke und kann uns unsere Angst nehmen ;-)

Stefan


----------



## dertutnix (4. August 2005)

die sinnhaftigkeit musst du dir selber beantworten. die route selber sollte bei guter kodition kein problem sein. ggf würde ich von ehrwald kommend die trails auslassen und den radweg/forststrasse nehmen. von nassereith zur kajetanbrücke ist nahezu alles asphaltiert, bei prutz solltest du die brücke in die ortschaft nehmen und die via claudie kurz verlassen, da diese nach prutz eine unfahrbare und v.a. sehr enge passage hat.

von der kajetansbrücke/pfunds dann auf der strasse nach martina und norberthöhe nach nauders. radweg nach meran unproblematisch.

dann evtl weiter nach bozen und etschradweg nach rovereto, völlig unproblematisch. oder über gampenpass nach cles und östlich brenta nach ponte arche und über fiave und tennosee nach riva (bis auf kurze stücke, z.b. auffahrt andalo und umfahrung molvinosee, bestens zu fahren)

gute fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpi69 (4. August 2005)

Also wenn die Kids gerne länger sitzen bleiben, sollte es kein Problem sein. Ich fahr mit meinem Sohn (4 J.) schon mal hie und da einen Waldtrail mit Wurzeln und Stein-Brocken. Für eine Weile hat er sogar Spass dabei (ich hab den Cougar, der ist blattgefedert). Breitere Pfade und Forststrassen sind überhaupt kein Problem, solange du treten kannst und die Kinder bei Laune hältst. Wichtig ist, dass der Weg die richtige Breite hat (1m sollte es schon sein).

Viel Glück dabei!


----------



## stefan914 (4. August 2005)

Danke für die Antworten.
Erfahrung mit Hänger und Kids haben wir. So 1/2 Tagestouren mit bis zu 500 hm und ca. 35 km. Auch mit schlechten Wegen. Ich denke so auf dem Papier müsste die Via Claudia zu schaffen sein. Habe halt nur Angst vor längeren schlechten Wegen/Trails oder längeren Steigungen > 9 %, denn das ist mit Hänger ein Problem.

Stefan


----------



## dertutnix (4. August 2005)

dann schau dir den bereich "fernpass" und "martina/norberthöhe" an. 
fernpass nimm forstautobahnen und nach martina ist die strasse zu beginn etwas steiler, aber nicht allzuviel hm, norberthöhe und reschenpass gehen gut. etschtal nach rovereto und dann pso san giovanni nach nago und riva ist alles asphaltiert.

sollte also passen!


----------



## BrantFranz (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

erzähl doch mal? habt ihr diesen trip gemacht? das wäre für mich ein traum... 
mich würde auch interessieren, wie man kinder am besten an den hänger gwöhnt. gleich bei geburt rein? es gibt ja da ne baby-tasche für den cougar (den ich mir auch kaufen werde) und ne hängematte.
wie sind eure erfahrungen

gruß


----------



## Ede (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Serac Joe hatte letztes Jahr eine Tour mit Kinderanhänger auf der Page (mit Routenbeschreibung bis zum Kalterer See) --> per Mail mal anfragen.

Bei http://www.alpsbiketours.de
gibt es die leichte Route "Transalp Trekking". Dort hab ich folgendes gelesen:
-------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Tag
Sanftes Einrollen im Tal. Hoch über uns thront die Kronburg, einer der wenigen prähistorischen Kultplätze der Alpen. Die Burg von Landeck zeigt uns den Eingang ins obere Inntal. Der eisblaue Fluß ist hier noch voller ungestümer Kraft. Auf alten Römerpfaden und schönen, ruhigen Nebenstrassen erreichen wir das malerische Örtchen Pfunds. *Wahlweise bringt uns der Huckebike-Bus hoch nach Nauders* [...]45 km, 400 hm. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ab dem Reschensee gehts theoretisch ja nur noch bergab...    

***Update***
Ups, ist ja schon älter...  . Wie war es denn?


----------



## stefan914 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

unsere Alpenüberquerung ist leider ins Wasser gefallen :-((. Als wir an unserem Startpunkt in Ehrwald ankamen war Dauerregen. Haben dann zwar noch einen Tag gewartet. Da aber im Radio nur Horrormeldungen kamen mit Überschwemmungen und Murenabgängen haben wir es vorgezogen mit unserem VW Bus direkt zum Gardasee zu fahren. Wenn es irgendwie geht werden wir es 2006 noch mal in Angriff nehmen. Ich hoffe die Grosse ( ist dann 4 ) spielt dann noch mit. 
Wir hätten die Kinder 1 + 3 J. auf 2 Hänger verteilt. Normalerweise fahren wir Touren mit einem Hänger, indem beide Kinder sitzen. Die kleine in einer Weber Babyschale.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## stefan914 (19. Dezember 2005)

noch ein Zusatz:

Wir haben die Kinder mit einem 1/2 Jahr bzw. mit 1 1/4 Jahren in den Hänger gesetzt und unsere Touren so aufgebaut, dass es auch für Kinder interessant ist. Momentan sind beide noch total begeistert wenn es mit dem Hänger fort geht. Wir sind oft auf der Schwäbischen Alb unterwegs und haben da ein Führer "Radfahren mit Kindern" indem sind immer wieder für Kinder interessante Punkte verzeichnet.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Ede (19. Dezember 2005)

stefan914 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein Zusatz:
> [...]
> Wir sind oft auf der Schwäbischen Alb unterwegs und haben da ein Führer "Radfahren mit Kindern" indem sind immer wieder für Kinder interessante Punkte verzeichnet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

würde mich auch interessieren. Kannst Du bitte die ISBN des Radführers nachschauen? Danke


----------



## transalbi (19. Dezember 2005)

stefan914 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> unsere Alpenüberquerung ist leider ins Wasser gefallen :-((. Als wir an unserem Startpunkt in Ehrwald ankamen war Dauerregen. Haben dann zwar noch einen Tag gewartet. Da aber im Radio nur Horrormeldungen kamen mit Überschwemmungen und Murenabgängen haben wir es vorgezogen mit unserem VW Bus direkt zum Gardasee zu fahren. Wenn es irgendwie geht werden wir es 2006 noch mal in Angriff nehmen. Ich hoffe die Grosse ( ist dann 4 ) spielt dann noch mit.
> Wir hätten die Kinder 1 + 3 J. auf 2 Hänger verteilt. Normalerweise fahren wir Touren mit einem Hänger, indem beide Kinder sitzen. Die kleine in einer Weber Babyschale.
> ...


 
Hi Stefan,
vielleicht interessiert dich meine Planung für 2006 unter www.transalp.info/tandem
Sollte für dich und deine Kinder das Richtige sein.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan914 (20. Dezember 2005)

@ Ede: ISBN: 3-87230-568-9 "Mit Kindern radeln - Auf der Alb"
Wir sind aber auch leicht MTB-Touren aus "Rad fahren auf der Zollernalb" ISBN: 3-931944-49-2 gefahren. Wir sind im Sommer immer 3-4 Mal verlängerte Wochenenden mit unserem VW-Bus zum Radfahren/MTB mit Hänger auf der Schwäbischen Alb.

@ Albi: Ich habe Deine Seite schon mal gesehen. Soweit ich mich erinnere planst Du eine ähnlich Route, wie wir es vorhatten. Glaube nur Dein Startort war nicht Ehrwald, so dass Du Dir den Fernpass sparst ;-)
Werde sie mir nochmal in Ruhe anschauen, glaube deine Hotel-Infos waren ganz interessant.

Stefan


----------



## checkb (25. Dezember 2005)

@stefan914 

Gib mal Bescheid wann Ihr loswollt, wenn es  Anfang August ist kommen wir vielleicht mit. Unsere Kleine wird im August 5 und das dürfte der letzte machbare Termin für eine Hängerüberquerung sein.

checkb


----------



## Redforce (22. November 2009)

Hallo,

Das Thema wurde anscheinen nicht weiter vorfolgt, aber hat das jemand schon gewagt? Wäre interessant zu wissen wie es so gelaufen ist, da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele, so was zu unternehmen...
Grüße!


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. November 2009)

Servus!
Wenn du eine Variante der Via Claudia wählst ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Loulou (23. November 2009)

@Reforce: wo wohnst Du? Wie alt sind die Kids?
Wir hätten da auch Lust zu...vielleicht kann man sowas zusammen planen? Unsere sind nächsten Sommer 2,5 und 5,5. Ob das mit dem Großen dann noch im Hänger geht , wissen wir auch noch nicht, eventl kommt dann der Follow me Trailer zum Einsatz.


----------



## Redforce (24. November 2009)

Hi Loulou,

wir wohnen in Nürnberg. Unsere Kleine wird im Sommer 1,5 sein. Wir haben an so einer organisierten Tour gedacht und ich denke es sollte eine Trekking - Tour werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laralachmal (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Redforce,
wir haben die Albrecht Route mit Kinderhänger und unseren beiden Hübschen (1 Jahr und 3 Jahre) in knapp zwei Wochen gefahren. Ein Elternteil musste allerdings joggen, da wir aufgrund der zahlreichen Schiebepassagen nur ein MTB mitnahmen. Für Trails kam auch das Jogger-Set des Hängers zum Einsatz.
Wenn einem vorher ganz klar ist, was man da tut, kann es allen Beteiligten Spaß machen. Unsere Kinder hatten auf jeden Fall ziemlich viel Spaß.
Nur Mut!


----------



## grothauu (30. Juli 2010)

laralachmal schrieb:


> . Ein Elternteil musste allerdings joggen, da wir aufgrund der zahlreichen Schiebepassagen nur ein MTB mitnahmen.



Sehe ich das richtig: ihr habt die TA mit 1em Rad gemacht und der andere ist nebenher gelaufen? Klingt krass.

Uli


----------



## laralachmal (31. Juli 2010)

Das Problem mit zwei Rädern sind Schiebe- bzw. Tragestellen wie kurz vor der Heilbronner Hütte oder Fimberpass. Hier können die Kinder nicht im Hänger bleiben, so dass einer mit den Kindern beschäftigt ist, der andere die Wegstrecke zweimal laufen muss. Einmal um den Hänger zu schieben/tragen/ziehen, einmal um das MTB zu holen. Ein zweites MTB wäre hier ein Klotz am Bein. 

Auf sehr steilen Wegstrecken wie St.Maria->Döss Radond oder der gepflasterte Pfad Val di Rezzalo konnte ich den Hänger nicht immer ziehen, so dass einer das Rad geschoben hat, der andere den Hänger geschoben hat. Auch hierfür wäre ein zweites MTB hinderlich.

Sollte einem das Joggen weiter Strecken aber schwer fallen, ist ein zweites MTB nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil.


----------



## laralachmal (2. Februar 2011)

Den Bericht gibts jetzt hier:
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route-mit-kindern/


----------



## Ede (3. Februar 2011)

Schöner Bericht und absolute Hammerleistung !  

Ihr seit verrückt...


----------



## grothauu (3. Februar 2011)

Überragende Leistung und dann noch auf dieser Routenwahl und so kurzer Vorbereitungszeit. Schon bei der Claudia Augusta hättet ihr jeden Respekt verdient. Gratulation.
Uli


----------



## laralachmal (13. September 2014)

Video gibt es jetzt auch:


----------

